# New Venture sinking and more



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Depending on weather and seas- Planning to go watch the New Venture put down next Wed AM- early! Trip will likely include some fishing- at the least, picking up a couple Kings or something. If it’s nice- we can hit the Edge for some Mingos- sorry, no red snapper. Putting out at the Boggy Pt Launch.
I’m taking my 22’ Blue Wave. I have room for a couple friends! Anyone interested, best to email me- [email protected].


----------



## etrade92 (Jul 30, 2015)

That would be so cool to see. Wish I could join.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

Update: 


> ***NEW VENTURE SINK TIME AND COORDINATES***
> 29 54.052N 87 32.893W
> Weather permitting, the flooding process will begin at 8am on June 20th with the vessel hopefully on bottom by noon. Two dives by AMRD will be conducted before any other divers will be allowed to descend on the wreck. AMRD Enforcement will be on site and maintaining a safe working area. Once AMRD divers have completed their work dives, Enforcement will allow other vessels to enter the area. For the safety of workers and AMRD divers please maintain the boundary being enforced.


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

So far.... so good! 
Planning that trip out to watch the “sinking” Thursday morning- then a little fishing afterwards. Got at least 2 open spots for a couple friends to ride with. Leaving from Boggy Pt Launch, OBA, early in the AM.


----------

